# Installing boost gauge, what vacuum line to tap?



## strokedabtvr6 (Aug 13, 2008)

Wanted to double check what line to T into. I was thinking the line in between my 007 cut off valves. Any ideas? Need advice thanx


----------



## nappent (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Installing boost gauge, what vacuum line to tap? (strokedabtvr6)*

These directions should help you out...
http://www.awe-tuning.com/medi...4.pdf


----------

